# Party AT Jason's



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Im working on Jasons house while he is out of town. With this BIG BAD ASSpool and HOT TUB im finding it hard not to get the NE PFF forum together for A bash.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

When and were? Is this LEO jason right.. ahaha


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Yea, I might can find A key to that cruiser?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Too funny! I'm ready...he wont mind will he?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Im leaving the house, be there in 15 min.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Party is cancelled due to me screwing up his new pool apron when I was staining it. I think Jason and Nichole are going to kill me ! Lets give me A few days to fix it and put A smile back on his face. He looks A little stressed right now.


----------

